# "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion



## Nordlichtangler (13. März 2008)

Ein freundliches HALLO an alle Interessierte der schweren Spinnruten! #h

*Zielstellung:*

Ein Erfahrungsaustausch, Tips und Vergleiche um eine bessere Übersicht zu erreichen, durch das breite Angebot durchzublicken,
und evtl. die optimale Rute für sich zu finden (in allen Parametern).

Zielfische, um die es geht, sind primär Großhecht und Wels. 
Andere sind aber auch willkommen, wenn das Spektrum dazu paßt, Meeresangeln usw. (?)


*Eine Anmahnung zum Umgang miteinander:*

Das Thema emotionalisiert schnell, schafft Befindlichkeiten, die helfen aber keinem, auch nicht einem selber, vor allem wenn man sich aufregt.

Sich über ein Gerät sich persönlich profilieren zu wollen, klappt erfahrungsgemäß nicht und nie, sondern gibt nur Streit und Eklat.

Wer andere ärgert, wird letztlich nur schlechtere Informationen erhalten.

Keiner ist ein besserer oder schlechterer Angler, weil er die ein oder andere Rute fischt.

Letztlich ist die *beste Rute* die subjektiv beste, entscheiden tut in letzter Instanz jeder selber.


*Links in andere Spinnthema-Threads:*

Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=115475

(H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99188

(XH) Combo zum eXtra-Schweren(XHeavy) Spinnfischen (Wels,GroßHecht)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99189

Die Spinncombo - Was geht?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=108633


>>


----------



## niddafischer (13. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

oh das finde ich einen sehr guten thread das wird beschtimt was hier!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Also ich habe so einige schwere Spinnruten in den letzten jahren ausprobiert.
Einige waren gut, andere weniger, aber es kommt eben (wie immer) auf den Einsatzzweck an.

Zuerst als Flußangler habe ich Hechte am liebsten erfolgreich "gestippt", das paßt aber nicht hierher. 

10 Jahre lang habe ich in Schweden praktisch den ganzen Jahresurlaub lang auf Hechte vom Boot geangelt. Da sind die Anforderungen der schweren Spinnrute wichtig bezüglich Robustheit im Boot, Hänger in Steinen und Nahkampf mit den Fischen am Boot. 
Die Schleppruten sind noch einen Schritt extremer, diese müssen den Fisch auch selber haken, halten und eine Zeit durchstehen. Außerdem sollen sie nicht über Board gehen und dabei kaputtgehen. Also habe ich mir eine Reihe schwerer Bootsruten zugelegt.

Ab 2004 und intensiv überhaupt erst wieder ab 2006 habe ich nur noch im und am Harz auf Hecht geangelt, keine Zeit für größere Reisen, und es gibt viele schöne Gewässer. Man darf aber nicht Bootsangeln (zumindest auf den Vereinswassern), kann auch nur wenig waten wegen steiler Steinkanten und ist auf die Uferangelei angewiesen, oft sogar auf größere Distanz wenn die Stauseen größer sind. Die Rute muß also werfen und sich angenehm führen lassen, weit mehr als eine Bootsrute. Die Anforderungen sind grundlegend anders.

Die meisten meiner Ruten wurden dort schon aufgeführt, Link siehe oben:

- (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)
- (XH) Combo zum eXtra-Schweren(XHeavy) Spinnfischen (Wels,GroßHecht)

Wer so ähnliche Einsatzprofile erlebt hat oder daran plant und weiterentwickelt, da freue ich mich auf eine rege Diskussion. #h |wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Hallo niddafischer!

Ja ich denke wirklich, wenn alle ihr bestes geben! #6


----------



## niddafischer (13. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

ich habe mir vor ca 2 monaten die cardinal 804 von abu garcia gekauft nur ich konnte   diese nicht oft benutzen da ich am anfang keine zeit hatte und dann kam die schonzeit.ich will nicht fragen ob die rolle gut oder weniger ist doch ich würde gerne wissen ob jemand die rolle hier schon länger auf hecht in einsatz hat und was er/sie dazu berichten kann.

freu mich auf alle antworten!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Zu der Rolle wurde im letzten Jahr schon viel geschrieben, da paßt das genauer, z.B. hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=114663&highlight=Cardinal
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=89794&highlight=Cardinal 

Es ist meines Wissens nichts weiter negatives berichtet worden. Ansonsten mußt Du mal per PN/Mail versuchen mehr Informationen bzw. Bestätigung zu bekommen.


----------



## niddafischer (13. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Oh danke AngelDet ich gebe es zu habe die Suchfunktion nicht benutzt!


----------



## Brassenwürger (13. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Auch ich "oute" mich mal als leidenschaftlichen Anhänger schwerer Spinnruten. Mitunter werde ich ja heute noch ausgelacht, wenn ich mit ´ner SPORTEX Turbo Spin 6, bestückt mit einer Daiwa Emblem XT 4500 auf Zander gehe, aber wer meine Köder kennt, der weiß, warum! Mut wird halt oft belohnt....#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Wer hinterher lacht - ist immer der Sieger! 

Also mit Beifängen hast Du da sicher kein Problem #6, und genügend Powerreserve finde ich auch sehr sehr entspannend zu fischen. 
Die nächste nette Sache ist dann das lockere herausreißen der Hänger, wenn man etwas überdimensioniert, mag ich auch sehr. 

Von der Sichtigkeit und Fischscheuche mit der dazu passenden Leine klappt das aber?

Die Turbo 6, ist das die mit -150g? 
Hast Du die schon mal mit neueren Sportex-Modellen vergleichen können ?, die HM-Turbo Serie gibts ja leider schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Pikepauly (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Carsten

Erstmal danke für die PN.
Kannste hier noch mal was schreiben über Deine Sportex Kev Sea Spin?
Soll ja kein Privatgeheimnis bleiben.


----------



## Brassenwürger (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die Turbo 6, ist das die mit -150g?


 
Genau, die isses!

Fischt sich mit 23cm Gummi´s aber recht ordentlich! Vor allem im Winter, wenn man weiß, wo die großen Zander sich treffen...
Der Einschlag eines solchen Köders auf die Wasseroberfläche ist schon spektakulär, der Einschlag eines Fisches auf solch einen Köder um so mehr...
Das geht....glaube mir!#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Mal gleich ne Nachfrage dazu (zur Kev Sea Spin):
Bei den Sportex-Kev Ruten sollte man wohl immer das Modelljahr Rute/Blank dazusagen. Die haben sich teilweise drastisch geändert, die verschiedenen Dicken zur Kev-Pike je nach Modell finde ich schon sehr wesentlich für die Beurteilung, und anscheinend war die ältere dünnere schöner und besser, oder?
Einige sehr begeisterte Besitzer und noch-Anwender bezogen sich ja auf das erste Modell, und nach den Blankdaten + Durchmessern aus einer alten Liste kann ich das nachvollziehen.


----------



## Brassenwürger (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Carsten
> 
> Erstmal danke für die PN.
> Kannste hier noch mal was schreiben über Deine Sportex Kev Sea Spin?
> Soll ja kein Privatgeheimnis bleiben.


 
Also...
Diese Rute ist sicher nix für die Anhänger des Miniwobbler - Threads oder Ähnlichem. Die Sea Spin ist ein echtes Arbeitsgerät für absolut grobes Fischen. Eine 3m Spinnrute, dickwandig ohne Ende, mit dem Gewicht einer Karpfenrute. Im Original bestückt mit Fuji SIC Ringen und einem Fuji Rollenhalter (wie meine)! Große Wobbler, gigantische Gummifische, monströse Köderfische,- alles keinThema. Die 100g Wurfgewicht sind hemmungslos untertrieben. Damit kann man alles werfen, was sich unter 250 Gramm bewegt! Ist bei SPORTEX ja auch so üblich. Ich jedenfalls habe die noch nie zerstört, und das will was heißen! Ist eben was für Gobmotoriker (und für die Ewigkeit)

Meine Meinung!


----------



## Brassenwürger (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Ach ja, und als optimale Zander - Gummirute ist die auch noch OK.

...für mich jedenfalls...#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Das hört sich ja so an, als wenn ein Vergleich einer Century Armalite CPT Spin 10ft 40-90g und einer frühgebauten Sportex Kev Sea Spin 10ft -100g richtig Sinn machen würde. :m


----------



## Brassenwürger (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja so an, als wenn ein Vergleich einer Century Armalite CPT Spin 10ft 40-90g und einer frühgebauten Sportex Kev Sea Spin 10ft -100g richtig Sinn machen würde. :m


 
hehehe...
Macht das auch, durchaus....#6


----------



## Taxidermist (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Meine Lieblingsrute ist nun schon seit mindestens 10 Jahren eine Sportex HM Turbo 3,in 3m,die ich als H Spinne bezeichne trotz ihrer nominal 60g Wurfgewicht,haue ich
bis 80g ohne Probs raus.Hab damit auch schon mal ne Stunde bis 100g geworfen
hat aber keinen Spass mehr gemacht,weil man zu konzentriert Werfen muss.
Optimal so um 50g rum und das reicht mir im allgemeinen,da ich nur auf Hecht und  Zander fische.Nur selten mit Gummi dazu finde ich die zu weich.
Und einen geschätzt 1,60 Waller hab ich ca.15 Min gedrillt,ohne sie auch nur annähernd
zu Überlasten,bekommen hab ich in dennoch nicht,lag aber nicht am Stock.
Brutalhängerlösen mit Bot ranziehen,hat die auch schon tausend male hinter sich,jetzt ist das Griffende in Auflösung begriffen.Mir kommts nur vor als ob sie weicher geworden ist,allerdings nach wie vor unzerstörbar.
Nächsten Monat gibt es einen Nachfolger.

Taxidermist


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Wir haben hier auch so einen schweren Spezialfall: 
Distanzangeln mit schweren Kunstködern und GuFis, durchaus über 50g und was noch geht, auf Hechte weit draußen, wo interessante Bodenstrukturen sind. 
D.h. 60m, 80m, ... ;+ , da soll der Köder kontrolliert hin. Eine 9ft BP (von KHof) reicht nicht hin, die Kev Pike 10ft hats ihm leider zernietet (dünnwandige neuere, die sind nicht unzerstörbar bei einem Köderhänger!!), die Century 10ft hat er und ich jetzt, dazu hab ich noch eine 3m VHF -150g und die Fenwick XSB2 3m -125g, die langen auch weit, und damit ist das eine interessante auszuprobierende Palette ab der neuen Hechtjagdzeitsaison '08 ! :k

Die letztere wirft ja mit normalen Ködern schon fast wie eine MeFo-Spinnrute, nur paßt mir der Serienaufbau überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Gehts hier nur um Hecht oder auch um die größeren Vetreter unserer Gewässer?

mfg Flo


----------



## Pikepauly (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Ne Flo. eher so Richtung Waller Huchen usw.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Yeah, das passt

Dann stelle ich hier mal ne Frage, die ziemlich provokant ist

Gibt es eine Alternative zur Blechpeitsche, wenn es um Ul-Wallerspinnruten im Bereich um die 100g geht? 

mfg Flo


----------



## Pikepauly (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Darüber reden wir gerade!
Die Harrison 120 und 150 Gramm WG Ruten, die Sportex KEV Sea Spin ist im Gespräch.
Century haben KHOF und Det. In Amiland gibts noch solche Ruten ohne Ende. (Musky Rods)
Schau man bei Cabelas oder Mudhole.............

Das Problem ist nur, die kriegt man alle nicht mal so eben in die Hand gedrückt.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Nur ob die Muskierods mal so eben einem 2m+ Fisch standhalten ist ja die Frage. Hab hier irgendwo mal gesehen das einer seine Sportex Kev Spin bei der Waller jagt zerlegt hat oder war die Kev Pike weiß ich jetzt garnicht.

Hat den jemand erprobtes Gerät was er empfehlen kann, was definitiv einen 2m+ Waller stand hält. Konnte bis jetzt noch nix brauchbares dazu rausfiltern. Oder ich habe zu viel getrunken

mfg Flo


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Alternative zur Blechpeitsche, wenn es um Ul-Wallerspinnruten im Bereich um die 100g geht?


Allgemein wegen prinzipieller Brauchbarkeit kann man sicher mit ja antworten, einfach weil es so viele Ruten und auch derbe Ruten gibt.

Schwieriger wird es, wenn man optimieren und "sich erleichtern" will. Wieviel ist wirklich gesund, wieviel beherrscht man? 
Brassenwürger hat gerade Beispiele für einen eher schwereren Ruteneinsatz aufgezeigt, und das macht sicher Sinn wenn man bestimmte Erwartungen hat.

Die Frage einer guten+brauchbaren Alternative würde ich getrennt von einer zur optimal leichten Alternative angehen. 

Letzlich steht da auch die Preis+Aufwandsfrage im Raum, und das persönliche Sicherheitsbedürfnis.
Finde ich ganz wichtig, in unbekannten Situationen würde ich zumindest immer vorbauen, sprich Reserve schaffen, lieber mit zu starken Gerät einen Fisch erfolgreich drillen als mit zu leichtem Gerät plötzlich einem übermächtigen Gegner gegenüberstehen. 

Je weniger man genau weiß, umso wichtiger wäre mir die Reserve und Überrüstung, meine Philosophie dazu. Verbessern kann man immer noch später.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

@ Det:
 Das ist wohl war nur ich denke die BP hat mittlerweile bewiesen das sie genug Power auch für große Welse hat. Kenne dir Rute leider nur aus div. Videos von Jan Gutjahr und vom lesen aus dem ab und wallerforen. Mass mich jetzt speziel intressieren würde ob es eine Rute die mit der Bp von der Robustheit und Stabilität vergleichbar ist für einen schmaleren Taler gibt. Den wenn es nun hier um 50€ geht kann ich mir auch die BP kaufen. Bisher habe oich aber auch keine Erfahrung was Spinngerät für solche Fische an geht. Habe hier für zwar eine Rute im Auge ( max. 180g WG.) kann mir diese allerdings nicht anschauen. Somit scheue ich micht etwas vor der Vorstellung eine Rute die von der dicke einer 50lbs Bootsrute gleich kommt zu fischen.

mfg Flo


----------



## Pikepauly (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

So kann man da natürlich rangehen und ich kann das auch voll nachvollziehen Det.

Aber ich seh das auch mal so was soll das Ganze wiegen, damit es mir Spass macht.
Und da dachte ich eigentlich so an 700 Gramm für die 2,70 mtr. Combo.
Also mit ner 5000 er Rolle meinetwegen auch ne 360 er Slammer. Ist vieleicht gar keine schlechte Idee.

Klar ist aber auch, das das teuer wird.
Ich kann natürlich ne richtig solide Rute ala Rhino oder die gezeigte Balzer für 50 Euro kriegen und ne Vollmetallrolle für 80 Euro?

Das wiegt dann 1,2 KG???

Muss vieleicht nicht sein, ist aber natürlich auch Geschmackssache. Viele Leute stört so "wuchtiges" Gerät überhaupt nicht und sie haben ein gutes Gefühl wegen der eingebauten Grossfischreserve.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Taxidermist (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Ich will mir eine Blechpeitsche für Arme zum leichten Wallerspinnen am Baggersee und Neckar holen.Hauptsächlich am hindernisfreien Baggersee,bis aufs Kraut und dann vom Boot aus.Es soll nur Gummi bis 125g und große Wobbler/Blinker gefischt werden.

Und zwar entweder die:
Shimano Speedmaster Saltwater Game 25-125g / 3m / 334g  ca.130€

oder die:
Garbolino Kolding M.Naudeau 100-200g / 3m / 380g /           ca.120€
 kann ich mir nächsten Monat ansehen!

Soll ne Slammer 360,mit ca.20kg Geflochtener drauf!

Taxidermist


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

@Flo-Zanderkönig
Hast Du Dir mal die Video auf seiner Seite angeschaut?
4 Videos, 2 große Welse gelandet, 2 Welse verloren.
Bei den verlorenen: Die Katapult macht schonmal ne ganz andere souveräne Figur, und selbst die KevPike sieht auch nicht mal schlecht aus (die ist nur -80g). Alleine dann mal das im Kontrast was Brassenwürger gerade über das nächst dickere Modell schrieb.
Neue Blanks gibts z.B. -150gr und moderaten Preisen, finde ich schon mal interessant.

Ich persönlich ziehe jede meiner Sportexen von der Aktionskurve und effektiver Fishingpower einer der eines BP Blanks vor, wegen dem wichtigen oberen Rückgrat, was ich für erfolgreichen Anschlag und Pumpen brauche, und das hat die weiche BP Spitze einfach nicht genügend, für mich ein Killerkriterium, ich brauche auch das Gefühl eines hohen Druckpunktes zum effektiven Anschlag - damit der Haken sicher fast immer hängen bleibt. Nützt doch nichts auf erfolgreiches Anhaken nur zu hoffen.

Natürlich muß die Kraftklasse auch passen, also Ruten der Klasse -100/150g. Wenn die KevSpin dahingehend weiter nach oben reicht, ist das erste Sahne. Außerdem schau mal genau hin: Fische gehen an den Steinkanten verloren. D.h. die Rute darf ruhig länger sein und viel Liftingpower haben, schaden kann das nicht. Also 10ft ist besser an gefährlichen Ufer.

Zu Zuversicht und Tauglichkeit:
Am besten ist ein eigener Test. Fahre zur nächsten Meeresanglermesse und teste deine Combo auf Herz und Nieren, oder mache den Belastungstest mit dem Wassereimer. Das schafft auch Vertrauen ins Gerät! #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

@Taxidermist
Klasse, die Saltwater-Game von Shimano waren ja schon mal als Geheimtip (ganz anderes Japan-Material) hier im AB im Gespräch, weiß jetzt nur grad nicht wo. |kopfkrat
Prinzipiell traue ich einer Rute, die auch Thunfische wie bei den Japanern standard, "verarbeiten" kann, erstklassig über den Weg!



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Meine Lieblingsrute ist nun schon seit mindestens 10 Jahren eine Sportex HM Turbo 3,in 3m,die ich als H Spinne bezeichne trotz ihrer nominal 60g Wurfgewicht,


Und das ist ja auch erstaunlich, "Untote" allerorten! #6 
Stabil genug sind die auf jeden Fall, übrigens hat die HM-Turbo Serie auch eine innere Glasfaser/Epoxy Schale, wie es heutzutage Billiganbieter für sehr robuste Ruten verwenden. Das war wohl die frühere Sportex-Erfindung bei dem Verfahren, bringt auch die gewaltige Belastbarkeit wie bei einer Glasfaserrute.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Aber ich seh das auch mal so was soll das Ganze wiegen, damit es mir Spass macht.


Ich will die Sache mal im Augenmerk woanders hin lenken:

Frage: Woher kommt die Angelbelastung nachher? 

Wenn man große Wobbler oder GuFis verwendet, "zockt" das doch viel mehr, das geht mal dem Rutenlängenhebel.
Bei Blinkern hängt es von der Form und Laufart ab, so ein dickes Blatt ist aber auch kein MeFo-Miniblinker mehr. Meine Erfahrung mit nur mittelgroßen Wobblern handgesponnen zeigt mir schon, daß selbst ein 17cm Tieftaucher auf Dauer schon ganz schön böse ist. Ein 24cm Wobbler - mache ich so nicht mehr. Lieber schleppen vom Boot. Es hängt aber auch an der Zug+Wickelkraft der Rolle. Gegen einen schwer ziehenden Köder muß man schon kurbeln. 35cm GuFis sind auch schon was. Also ohne das mal mit den gewünschten Ködern auszuprobieren, weiß man eigentlich zu wenig. Großgummifischen ist selbst schon anstrengend. Man muß sich schon sehr motivieren (klasse Carsten! #6)

Das Gerätegewicht, was man direkt gut am Körper tragen kann, ist doch gut. Wenn Die Rolle mir angenehmes Kurbeln erlaubt, darf sie gerne schwerer sein als eine leichtere, die unter Gegenzug anstrengend wird.  Und noch schöner: Wenn das Rollengewicht hinten dem Köderzug entgegen wirken kann, ist das super, 2 Fliegen geklappt. 
Ich erreiche das mit einem langen Vordergriff (17cm) und Griffhaltungsvariationen.

Ich sach nur: probieren, das kann man auch mit jedem (Hilfs)Gerät! 

Und wer meint, das ist alles ganz easy, der darf mal gerne meine 24cm Tieftauchwobbler ne Stunde kurbeln. :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Flo, eine weitere günstige Alternative: Blank CMW Force 2,70 Waller, 9ft, 80-200g, 69EUR


----------



## Slotti (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Yeah, das passt
> 
> Dann stelle ich hier mal ne Frage, die ziemlich provokant ist
> 
> ...




oder mal anders herum gefragt : Ist die Blechpeitsche tatsächlich zum Ul Wallerspinnfischen geeignet?? bzw sind die Chancen einen Waller auszudrillen mit der BP tatsächlich höher als mit Skeletor,Damokles,VT,VHF usw?

Ich gehe mal davon aus das die meisten Spinnfischer geflochtene Schnüre von 0,10-0,15 auf obigen Ruten verwenden, da wäre es doch völlig Latte ob ich ne BP ne Skeletor oder sonstwas in der Hand habe oder? Die Grenze ist doch letztlich meine Schnur!? (die auf die Rute abgestimmt sein sollte)

Gehen wir mal von der gleichen Rolle mit der gleichen Schnur(0,12) aus dann sollten die Chancen den Beifang Waller (beim Zandern oder Gufieren) mit einer sagen wir zb Damokles (30-80gr) auszudrillen genauso groß sein wie mit einer BP oder?


Der echte Welsangler zieht doch sowieso mit anderem Gerät los.


----------



## Veit (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

@ Slotti: Mit deiner Vermutung liegst du völlig richtig. Wenn dir beim "normalen" Spinnfischen (also Gerät, welches eher nicht speziell für Wels ausgelegt ist) ein Waller draufknallt, isses völlig titte was du für ne Rute hast. Die Grenze stellt immer die Schnur genauer gesagt das Vorfach dar. Und bei Fischen bis 1,50 m stehen die Landungschancen garnicht so schlecht, auch wenn dein Gerät nur auf Hecht+Zander ausgelegt ist. Ich konnte in den letzten drei Jahren knapp 10 Fische dieser Größenordnung an Land holen, teilweise sogar bei recht starker Strömung oder Hindernissen. Abgerissen ist mir an der Spinnrute lediglich einer und da war ich eigentlich auch selbst Schuld dran. 5 - 8 kg sind aber definitiv das absolute Minimum an Schnurtragkraft um noch halbwegs gute Karte haben einen mittleren Waller zu landen.
Wie es bei den richtig starken Teilen in der größenordnung 1,60 - 2 m aussieht kann ich leider (nicht) beurteilen. Ich hoffe drauf es dieses Jahr mal "testen" zu können, wenn mir so ein Ding auf den Köder hämmert.


----------



## Pikepauly (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

@Veit

Schön das Du mal was dazu sagst. Wars bei Dir mit der Speedmaster 100 Gramm?

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Danke @Veit, das ist doch mal ein Mut machender Erfahrungsbericht #6 für alle, die Zweifel über die Geräteauslegung hegen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Ich will mal ein Drillszenario-Bild malen:
Also großer Wels hängt am Köder, die Rute ist nur eine der leichteren, kann von der Kraft her einem kräftigen Abzug nicht richtig entgegenhalten - das wäre ja idealerweise rechtwinklig zum Schnurabzug mit der dann passenden Liftingpower. Die Rute wird vom Fisch und dessen Abzug - unterstützt von der Strömung - dann mehr oder weniger parallel zur Schnur gezogen, bzw. man muß es zulassen weil sie sonst zerbrechen würde. Die Schnur(Montage) und Rolle sind aber stark genug und halten den Drill. Die Rute wird damit zu einem Griffstück für die Rolle, die Angel zu einer Art "Handleine".

An Konsequenz sehe ich dann:

Ich halte das für unproblematisch, solange der Fisch nicht in die falsche Richtung oder eben das falsche Ziel will, also Freiraum da ist.
Ein Wels ist nicht so rasant schnell und springt auch nicht, hab ich jedenfalls noch nichts von gehört und gesehen.

Eine gute Rolle, sprich zugfest und standfeste Rollenbremse, genügend stabile Schnur+Vorfach, und möglichst viel Kraft über die Rolle ausübbar ist sowas wie die Sicherheitsreserve.

Selbst eine "Welsspinnrute" in Form der VHF -150g kann einem Vollabzug eines Großwelses nach den Kraftparametern der Drillsimulations-Gamefish-Spezialisten nicht rechtwinklig standhalten, sondern muß per Nachgeben und in der Schräge wenigstens teilweise entlastet werden. Das ist für mich so ein Fakt aus einem Test.

Eine Rute, die über soviel Kraft und Rückgrat verfügt, um auch dem größten geplanten Fisch voll und dirigierfähig (bedarfsweise rechtwinklig) entgegen halten zu können, wird wohl sehr schwer und unliebsam ausfallen. Je stärker die Rute - also das berüchtigte "Rückgrat", umso mehr, eher und öfter kann man aber den "Hebel ansetzen" und dem Fisch einheizen.

Wenn man in gefährlichem Wasser fischt (z.B. viele Bäume drin), muß man viel mehr in der Rutenstärke vorbauen, wegen der Dirigierbarkeit.

Es geht nach meinem Gefühl auch um den Unterschied eines *Zitterdrills* an der Belastungsgrenze |uhoh:, und einem *souveränen Drill* ##, wo man den Fisch locker beherrscht. 

Und ich finde einen souveränen Drill schon mal per se entspannender und erfreulicher, ein zwar noch überstandener aber grenzwertiger Drill+Fangerfolg hinterläßt immer so einen schalen Nachgeschmack: Zwar nochmal gut gegangen, aber beim nächsten Mal? |kopfkrat ;+


----------



## Dennert (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Und ich finde einen souveränen Drill schon mal per se entspannender und erfreulicher, ein zwar noch überstandener aber grenzwertiger Drill+Fangerfolg hinterläßt immer so einen schalen Nachgeschmack: Zwar nochmal gut gegangen, aber beim nächsten Mal? |kopfkrat ;+


 
Also bei einem 2m + Wels in starker Strömung wird der Drill immer grenzwertig bleiben, egal mit welcher Rute Du angelst.


----------



## Dart (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*



Dennert schrieb:


> Also bei einem 2m + Wels in starker Strömung wird der Drill immer grenzwertig bleiben, egal mit welcher Rute Du angelst.


Grenzwertig schon, da auch jedes spezielle Wallertackle bei diesen Umständen bis auf das Äußerste beansprucht wird, nur die Chancen verschieben sich zu deinen Gunsten.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Danke für die Einschätzungen , so war meine Vorstellung dazu ja auch!

Eine Rute, die absolut Vollpower in jedem Fall dagegenhalten könnte wäre dann in den Kraftdimensionen einer ausgewachsenen Big-Game Schlepprute wohl einfach sehr unhandlich.

Den stärksten Stecken, den ich in der Äquivalenz zu unseren üblichen Süßwassersteckruten mal begrabbeln durfte und in richtiger Testaction sehen konnte, ist die Alutechnos Popperrute 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1816238&postcount=37
http://www.face-of-fishing.de/newsarchiv/images/hraphael5.jpg

und das ist schon ein tolles schweres Geschütz fürs Popperangeln und hat einen sehr starken Auftritt, vielfach dickere Wandungen und Material und trotzdem führbar.

Überhaupt finde ich, kann man für die Extreme hier bei XXH-Spinnruten viel abgucken und lernen: #6
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=106324


----------



## Dart (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*



Dennert schrieb:


> Also bei einem 2m + Wels in starker Strömung wird der Drill immer grenzwertig bleiben, egal mit welcher Rute Du angelst.


Als Ergänzung:
Bei solch extremen Belastungen, muss auch jedes Kleinteil passen, da geht es dann nicht nur mehr um Rute, Rolle und Schnur. 
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Dennert (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*



Dart schrieb:


> Als Ergänzung:
> Bei solch extremen Belastungen, muss auch jedes Kleinteil passen, da geht es dann nicht nur mehr um Rute, Rolle und Schnur.
> Gruss Reiner


 
da geht es dann sogar um die körperliche Verfassung des Anglers selbst


----------



## Dart (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*



Dennert schrieb:


> da geht es dann sogar um die körperliche Verfassung des Anglers selbst


Wohl wahr....und um die Erfahrung, wieviel Druck (Bremseinstellung etc) das eigene Tackle eigentlich wirklich mitmacht....und darum, wie ich den flüchtenden Fisch evt. in eine mir angenehme Richtung dirigieren kann.
Aber, wir schweifen ab vom Thema, Heavy Rods.
Cheers Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Pikepauly (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

@Det

Die Alutecnos Bilder sind schon aussagekräftig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Vor allem man glaubt ja vorher nicht, wie anders sich das anfühlt bzw.sich eine normale Rute unter einer solchen Last anfühlt. Plötzlich fühlt sich selbst ein 15cm langer Vorgriff mit 27mm Durchmesser klein und zart und irgendwie zu wenig an. #t
Da gibt's es dann z.B. 25cm Vorgriffe mit 31mm Durchmesser, und man packt kraftvoller. 
Muß man für sich selber ganz individuell auch mal herausfinden wo man ein "Griffmaximum" erreicht, gerade das mit der Kondition hängt durchschlagend davon ab. 

Auch schon bei den normaleren leichteren Angelarten übrigens.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Ich werfe mal ein paar Günstig-Spinnruten für den Zweck in die Diskussion :m

Fenwick Seahawk Pro Light Pilk 2,7+3m  WG 20-125g,  <110 EUR
Fenwick Seahawk Pro Heavy Pilk 3m      WG 50-150g 
(z.B. http://www.angler-oase.de/index.html?ruten_fenwick.htm)  

Balzer Magna MX9 SPIN-125      2,7+3m  WG 40-125g,  <120 EUR
Balzer Magna MX9 SENSO PILK    2,7+3m  WG 40-125g,  <120 EUR
Balzer Magna MX9 PILK          2,8m  WG 60-180g,    <110 EUR

Balzer MX5 Powertip Spin 130   2,7+3m  WG 40-130g,  <90 EUR

Grundproblem: Der Griff, ein richtig starker gut zu fassender und zu den persönlichen Proportionen und Vorlieben passender Griff ist in der Regel nicht drauf, hier zu kurz und da zu lang, wie meist. |rolleyes Warum? siehe oben, Anglerkondition!
Gut+Günstig geht es mit einer Anpassung, also Griff am Handteil von vorne teilumbauen oder von hinten komplett (etwas mehr Unterwickelarbeit mit Parallelgriffstücken). Das sind Materialausgaben in Höhe von 20 bis 50 EUR. Selbermachen oder zum Rutenbauer gehen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*



Slotti schrieb:


> oder mal anders herum gefragt : Ist die Blechpeitsche tatsächlich zum Ul Wallerspinnfischen geeignet?? bzw sind die Chancen einen Waller auszudrillen mit der BP tatsächlich höher als mit Skeletor,Damokles,VT,VHF usw?
> 
> Ich gehe mal davon aus das die meisten Spinnfischer geflochtene Schnüre von 0,10-0,15 auf obigen Ruten verwenden, da wäre es doch völlig Latte ob ich ne BP ne Skeletor oder sonstwas in der Hand habe oder? Die Grenze ist doch letztlich meine Schnur!? (die auf die Rute abgestimmt sein sollte)
> 
> ...


 
Hej,

Jan Gutjahr zum Beispiel fischt auf Wels eine Skyblade Adrenalin (BP-Blank) mit einer TP 5000er PG (Japan Modell) und 0,40er Power Pro!

mfg Flo


----------



## Pikepauly (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Moin!

2 Fragen stellen sich mir da. 
Die Rolle hab ich ja auch im Auge. Dann hat er aber die 0,40 er Schnur nur als Abriebreserve! Weil die Rolle verträgt max. 9 KG. Den Druck von der 0,40 er kann er auf die Combo nicht ablasten.

Die Mockels von Profi Blinker sagen in ihren Filmchen, das sie mit 0,20 er und 0,25 er
PB Dynema auf Waller spinnen.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Veit (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

@ Pikepauly: Die Speedmaster XH hab ich erst seit ein paar Wochen, da war noch kein Wels dran, wobei ich deren Wurfgewicht auch nicht mit 50 -100 g einschätzen würde, sondern ein ganzes Stück leichter. 
Meine bisherigen Welse hatte ich alle mit Ruten, die zumindest vom Wurfgewicht her sogar noch ein ganzes Stück niedriger lagen (alles Gerten mit max. 65 g WG).

Zur Frage ob die Drills grenzwertig waren, würde ich mit JEIN antworten. Einer von etwa 1,30 m hat direkt zwischen mehreren im Wasser liegenden Bäumen gebissen. Da blieb mir dann nix anderes übrig als nach der ersten Flucht die Bremse fast zuzudrehen. Ich hatte ganz viel Glück und es hat trotzdem alles gehalten und ich hatte den Fisch an ner 55 g Zebco Rhino nach rekordverdächtigen drei Minuten gelandet. Bei meinem größten Waller von 1,55 m war der Drill sehr lang (etwa 45 Min), denn der Fisch hatte unheimliche Power und dazu hatte ich in starker Strömung geangelt. Auch da hatte ich verdammt viel Glück, dass ich am Ufer ein Stück hinterher laufen konnte und er irgendwann nicht mehr weiter flussabwärts gezogen ist. Konnte ihn dann letztlich mit ner 45er Harrison doch noch landen. Alle anderen Welsdrills waren zwar alle relativ hart, wobei ich bei keinem davon sagen würde das Gerät war an der absoluten Grenze zum Bruch bzw. Fischverlust.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

@ Pauly: bei den Schnüren gehts ja nicht um den Druck, sondern dadurch das die dickeren Geflochtenen Abriebsfester sein sollen Obs stimmt, kp hatte noch keine Geflochtene in diesem Durchmesser. Als Vorfach fischt er Kevlar.

mfg Flo


----------



## Dart (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Vor allem man glaubt ja vorher nicht, wie anders sich das anfühlt bzw.sich eine normale Rute unter einer solchen Last anfühlt. Plötzlich fühlt sich selbst ein 15cm langer Vorgriff mit 27mm Durchmesser klein und zart und irgendwie zu wenig an. #t
> Da gibt's es dann z.B. 25cm Vorgriffe mit 31mm Durchmesser, und man packt kraftvoller.
> Muß man für sich selber ganz individuell auch mal herausfinden wo man ein "Griffmaximum" erreicht, gerade das mit der Kondition hängt durchschlagend davon ab.
> 
> Auch schon bei den normaleren leichteren Angelarten übrigens.


Der Vorgriff ist auch für mich ausschlaggebend wieviel Kraft ich entgegen setzen kann und auch verbrauche. Wobei ich es selber schätze direkt den Blank in der Hand zu spüren, aber das ist sicher ganz individuelle Geschmackssache bzw. Gewohnheit.
Hier sehe ich eigentlich auch einen sehr großen Vorteil ggb. einer Multi-Combo, wenn es um große Fische geht. Da muss die Führungshand noch zusätzlich dem Verdrehen des Blanks entgegen arbeiten.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Hej,
> 
> Jan Gutjahr zum Beispiel fischt auf Wels eine Skyblade Adrenalin (BP-Blank) mit einer TP 5000er PG (Japan Modell) und 0,40er Power Pro!
> 
> mfg Flo



Jan Gutjahr ist nicht "der Weisheit letzter Schluß", bei diesen "Profis" muß man meiner Meinung nach immer ne Menge abziehen, denn sie sind voreingenommen, sprich loyal gegenüber Ihrem Gerätesponsor...




Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> @ Pauly: bei den Schnüren gehts ja nicht um den Druck, sondern dadurch das die dickeren Geflochtenen Abriebsfester sein sollen Obs stimmt, kp hatte noch keine Geflochtene in diesem Durchmesser. Als Vorfach fischt er Kevlar.
> 
> mfg Flo



Abriebfester im Sinne von "Die is' dicker, also dauert es länger bis sie durchgescheuert ist als ne dünne..." 
Physikalisch ist das richtig, die Praxis sieht oftmals anders aus.

Ich kenne aus meiner Zeit am Main bei Frankfurt einen Waller-Spezi, der rührt keine geflochtene an, der schwört auf Monofil, der Erfolg gibt/gab ihm recht...

"gab" deswegen, weil der Frankfurter Mainabschnitt kaum noch Waller in nennenswerten Größen abwirft... dafür aber massenhaft Miniwelse.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

@ steffen sagte ja auch nicht da es die ultimative Weslspinnrute ist, war nur ein Beispiel dazu, das es durchaus Ruten mit einem niedrigeren WG. gibt, die mehrfach bewiesen haben, das sie auch die richtig dicken packt.

Die meisten Welsspezi fischen aber geflochtene von 0,30-0,50mm je nach Hindernissen zum Spinnfischen.

mfg Flo


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> @ steffen sagte ja auch nicht da es die ultimative Weslspinnrute ist, war nur ein Beispiel dazu, das es durchaus Ruten mit einem niedrigeren WG. gibt, die mehrfach bewiesen haben, das sie auch die richtig dicken packt.
> 
> Die meisten Welsspezi fischen aber geflochtene von 0,30-0,50mm je nach Hindernissen zum Spinnfischen.
> 
> mfg Flo



Wie immer ist das Ganze ne Sache der persönlichen Vorliebe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Also da fällt mir zu der Schnurfrage ein, daß geflochtene offene Multifile ja nach dem "Strumpfhoseneffekt" es überhaupt nicht mögen, angekratzt zu werden.
Sobald ein paar cm Schnurseite angekratzt werden, kann man je nach Schnurtype wegen der 3D-Verflechtung ja alle Fasern komplett ankratzen und schwächen.
Je enger Verflochten, umso schlimmer wird der Effekt, was mir ein Powerline-Mitarbeiter live aus ihren Vergleichstest auch erzählte.
Rein mit der Dicke hochzugehen erscheint mir daher keine optimale Lösung.

Man kann eben die wesentlich derberen dicken Monoschnüre oder Kevlarvorfächer vorknüpfen.

Aus meiner Einsatzerfahrung wäre die Multifile-Schnur Hemingway Monotec Futura eine erste Wahl für steinigen Grund, weil die eine "Wäscheleine" ist, parallele Dyneema eingeschlossen in einen abriebsfesten Kunststoffmantel. Und die Typ 22 grün hab ich schon seit 1999 auf Schlepprollen, zwar nicht so viel eingesetzt weil sie bärenhart Kontakt liefert, macht aber auch jetzt noch eine guten unverschlissenen Eindruck nach 9 Jahren (ohne groß abschnippeln).
Einziges Problem ist die begrenzte Knotbarkeit der Schnur - vor allem mit anderen Schnüren, ein No-Knot-Verbinder oder 3fach durchgeschlaufter Palomarknoten auf Wirbelöhr tragen aber gut!


----------



## Pikepauly (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

@Veit
Danke für die Spezifizierung und Beschreibung deiner Waller Drills.
Ist recht aufschlussreich für mich.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> sagte ja auch nicht da es die ultimative Weslspinnrute ist, war nur ein Beispiel dazu, das es durchaus Ruten mit einem niedrigeren WG. gibt, die mehrfach bewiesen haben, das sie auch die richtig dicken packt.


Ich will es mal so sagen: Veit berichtet von Welslandungen an relativ leichten Ruten. Das ist einfach auch möglich, und die entscheidenden Nebenbedingungen konnte ich in der Schilderung richtig gut nachvollziehen! #6 

Ich kann aus der Beschäftigung mit aktuellen etwas besseren Blanks, die aber durchaus in eine günstige Consumerklasse fallen, eines feststellen: 
Alle die Ruten von einigermaßen Preiswert-Labels, die etwas gehoben im Preis sind (ca.80-120 EUR), halten auf jeden Fall hohen Belastungen stand.
Gerade diese zeigen auch gerne extreme Rutenquälereien und Hebegewichte, sie können dabei ja auch nur an Renommee gewinnen.
Die Blankkonstruktionen haben dermaßen massive Fortschritte gemacht, daß es mit der Kohlefaserrutensitutation von 1993 nichts, aber auch gar nichts mehr zu tun hat. Da sind 15 Jahre vergangen! 

Die ersten Generationen von Kohlefaserruten brachen sehr oft, es gab richtig viel Ärger damit, an die Pro+Contra Diskussion Glasfaser oder Kohlefaser in der Zeit damals ohne Web erinnert sich wohl kaum noch einer. Die Blechpeitsche war eine kleine Sensation, wegen des Materialfortschritts. Trotzdem wurden die Kohlefaserruten lange Zeit scheel angesehen, und wenn so eine Teleskoprute daraus auseinanderflog war es lustig für die anderen, aber nicht den jeweiligen Angler. Wirklich besser wurden die Kohlefaserruten erst durch Verbundtechniken mit anderen Geweben, Kevlar, Verstärkungen.

Gerade die Mischaufbauten mit Glasfaseranteilen sind unheimlich robust und bruchfest, sowohl scherfest wie zugfest. Aber es gibt noch sehr viel mehr Varianten.
Diese Blanks werden in den größten Auflagen überhaupt irgendwo in Asia hergestellt, und massiv in vielen Ruten eingesetzt. Dort bedient sich dann Firmen wie Balzer, DAM, Skorpion, Byron, Interfish, Robinson, ... und wer noch alles. Anderes wird bei Mitchell, Abu, Berkley, Fenwick,... innerhalb eines Angelmutterkonzerns verbaut.

Man kann erstmal ganz sicher davon ausgehen, daß sowas vom Blankmaterial wirklich etwas taugen muß, sonst würde es nicht in solche riesige Verbreitung gehen, und die Vertreiber müssen außerdem mit unbedarftesten (und brutalsten :g) Benutzern rechnen, die sehr viel Bruch anwirtschaften würden, wenn das Blankmaterial nicht wirklich stabil und resistent ist. 
Einem über mehr als 1 Jahr eingefahrenen und breit vertriebenen Blank aus der Billigmassenproduktion traue ich sogar am meisten, was diesen Faktor betrifft, mehr als den Nobelmarken, die sich auch mal verhauen, und längst nicht diese homogene Ausstoßqualität liefern können wie ein Billig-Riese. Das Thema ist bei der Globalisierung in der Angelindustrie an sich durch, so sehe ich das.

Das sind aber die Blanks, ein Halbzeug oder Rohstoff für den Rutenbau.
Eine richtig gute Rute entsteht durch ein gutes Design und durchdachten Aufbau, möglichst gut individuell angepaßt auf den jeweiligen Angler. Da bietet die Billigmassenproduktion von Ruten nur genau einen mittleren Durchschnitt, was anderes kann sie gar nicht.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Klar geht das ich scheue mich trotzdem davor meine 60g Damokles auf Wels einzusetzen. Alleine hier habe ich schon das prob das ein größere Welsköder im Strom garnicht geführt werden kann. 

Auf der anderen Seite habe ich leider kein Geschäft in meiner nähe, wo ich mal spezielles Welsgerät in die Hand nehmen kann. 180g oder 250g Wg. schrecken mich irgendwie ab, da ich immer die Vorstellung eines absoluten Besenstiels bei solchen Ruten habe. Wenn evtl. jemand eine Rute in dieser Wg.bereich hat würde mich mal der Blankdurchmesser über dem Griff und an der Spitze unter dem Spitzenring interessieren. Einfach um sich das Gerät besser vorzustellen.

mfg Flo


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Also mal so ungefähr: Bei einer 3m Rute sind 3-4mm in der Spitze und 14-16mm etwa 60cm vom Ende weg am Austritt des Vordergriffes übliche kaum überschrittene Werte.


----------



## wallerangler (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

genau so habe ich das eben auch nachgemessen 16 mm kurz über dem griff und 3 mm an der spitze . bei einer 3 m rute die 280 g auf die wage bringt und ein wurfgewicht bis 180 g hat


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

@ Wallerangler sagst du mir noch welche Rute da ist? Nicht zufällig die Rhino Black Cat Joxytick oder?

mfg Flo


----------



## wir_wissen (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Hallo. Also ich habe recht viel schweres Tackel, aber ich bin eigentlich nur mit zwei Ruten unterwegs. Klar ist eine Telerute kein Vergleich zu einer Steckrute, aber ich liebe die alte Baltic Pilk von Sportex ab 60g Wurfgewicht und auch mit Geflecht. Blech und Köfi geht super und mit Gummi ist es Erfahrung. Sonst benutze ich gerne eine Diabolo III, Spin 145. Beide Ruten sind 2,7m lang und haben gute Reserven. Viele Grüsse


----------



## wallerangler (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

klar kann ich dir sagen welche das ist nur bekommen wirst du die nicht so einfach ist schon was älter und wird nicht mehr gebaut . ist eine berkley ultra spinn


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Hi wir_wissen! 

Das ist ja interessant, du hast eine Balzer Diabolo III, Spin 145, 2.7m

Mich interessiert schon länger - hier aus dem naheliegenden Interesse der Stabilität - wie gut die ist, hast Du irgendwelche "besonders schweren Vorkommnisse" damit schon mal behabt? :m

Der Hintergrund: Die gilt ja nun als Einsteiger-Billigserie, ein Stück unterhalb der Magnas wo sich Balzer sehr viel Mühe im Anpreisen und offenbaren der Leistung gibt. Kann die Diablo (zu einem nochmal merklich günstigeren Preis) da auch noch gut mithalten, würde ja überzeugend sein wenn schon sehr günstige Ruten einen toffen Job machen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

@ det: Weiß ja nicht, was sich alles in deinem Rutenwald befindet, wäre evtl. interessant, wenn du Vergleichfotos von div. Ruten mit angehangenen Gewichten wie z.b. einer 1,5l Colaflasche oder ähnlichen machen könntest. 
Das wäre super von dir!

mfg Flo


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Das ist in der Tat eine gute Idee, wird aber noch einen Moment dauern, so 2 Wochen bin ich noch ein bischen verhindert. bis 5kg traue ich mich wohl zu gehen. Eine 3m Ultra-Spin Type habe ich auch, allerdings der Clone von TicaMo. Für mich was den Punch auf den beißenden Fisch betrifft, eine der besten Ruten überhaupt. Da fällt mir ein, daß ich VHF150 und die Ultraspin noch gar nicht direkt verglichen habe. Das muß ich nun wirklich schnellstens mal tun.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Super sache von dir det, freue mich schon auf die Bilder und den Text dazu

mfg Flo


----------



## Veit (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

@ Flo oder auch gleich @ all: Ich würde auch keinem dazu raten mit Spinnruten und Schnüren die für die Standardfänge, also Hecht/Zander/Rapfen ausgelegt sind ganz gezielt auf Wels zu angeln. Das tue ich prinzipiell ja auch nicht.
Es ist so, dass mein Gewässer einen recht guten Welsbestand hat, vor kurzem habe ich sogar vom ersten 2 m-Fisch gehört, der gefangen wurde. Gezielt auf Wels zu angeln mit sehr großen Ködern und entsprechendem Gerät ist mir aber trotzdem zu langweilig, weil ich schätze, dass ich zwar sicher auch ein paar Welse fangen würde, aber es würde sicher auch viele Schneidertage geben.
Aber ich habe halt festgestellt, dass man es auch ganz anders machen kann. Im Sommer unterhalb von Wehren bevorzugt an sehr heißen, sonnigen Tagen um die Mittags-oder Nachmittagszeit (es kann aber eigentlich bei jedem Wetter klappen) und mit KLEINEN Ködern (vorallem Crank-Wobbler bis max. 10 cm, die grundnah laufen oder Spinner, mit Abstrichen auch Gummifische). Der Köder wird direkt hinter dem Wehrschuss in der stärksten Strömung präsentiert. Eine kurzweilige Angellei ist dabei fast garantiert, denn es beißen viele große Döbel gelegentlich auch Rapfen, Hechte oder Barsche. Dies sind auch meine Hauptzielfische bei dieser Angellei, aber die Chance auf Welse ist auch nicht schlecht. Natürlich darf man nicht davon ausgehen, dass dann auf jedes zweite Mal ein Wels beißt, aber es klappt eben doch jedes Jahr ein paar Mal und paradoxerweise nur gute Exemplare, die so gut wie alle über 1 Meter liegen. Gerätetechnisch ist dieses Angeln natürlich eine Zwickmühle. Würde man mit zu schweren Ruten oder zu dicken Schnüren angeln, könnte man die Köder nicht mehr vernünftig werfen und führen und die Bissquote der eigentlichen Zielfische geht dann auch rapide zurück. Fischt man zu leicht hat man bei einem Welsbiss, mit dem man ja jederzeit rechnen muss, keine Chance. Der Kompromiss sind für mich wie schon gesagt nicht zu kurze Ruten mit ca. 50 g Wurfgewicht, Schnüre/Vorfächer von minimal 5 kg Tragkraft und auch auf scharfe und stabile Drillinge an den Ködern sollte man unbedingt achten. Mir hat mal ein Wels die Orginaldrillinge von nem Illex Squirell binnen ner halben Minute geradegebogen. Natürlich ist diese Material alles andere als eine Garantie, einen guten Wels zu landen, aber die Chancen stehen doch recht gut, wenn man im Drill die Ruhe bewahrt und nix überstürzt. Lasst den Wels erstmal machen sofern keine Hindernisse im Wasser sind! Ist die Bremse ordentlich eingestellt und man übt gleichmäßig Druck aus, wird der Fisch früher oder später müde. Oft gibts am Anfang des Drills erstmal einige lange Fluchten und sofern man dem Fisch ein bisschen folgen kann, spielt sich der restliche Drill nur noch vor den Füßen ab. Habe es aber auch schon erlebt, dass der Wels nach dem Biss nicht flüchtete sondern nur am Grund "kleben" blieb und ab und zu mal 5 - 10 Meter hin und her zog. Irgendwann gelingt es dann ihn zu lösen und dann ist er meist auch sehr schnell gelandet.

Wenn ich das so schreibe, freu ich mich schon wieder auf den Sommer.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

hej, Veit du warst eigentlich nicht mit meine Post angesprochen 

mfg Flo


----------



## wallerangler (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

det lass uns mal auf ein gewicht festlegen da kann ich auch ein paar bilder machen dann können wir mal vergleichen zwichen orginal ultra spinn und nachbau . 2* 1,5l flaschen randvoll ist doch ein gutes mass oder wollen wir 3 nehmen :m


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Könntest dich auch von 1 bis zu 3 hoch arbeiten um die Biegung des Blanks bei verschieden Gewichten zu sehen

mfg Flo


----------



## wir_wissen (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

@ AngelDet
Hallo, also also ich habe mal den Spitzenring tauschen müssen, war aber meine Schuld. Sonst kann ich die Rute eigentlich als prima bezeichnen. Ich habe am Anfang etwas Rutenlack auf einige Wicklungen getan, aber das musste ich auch schon bei besseren Ruten. Das Wurfgewicht liegt meiner Meinung nach etwas unter den 145g, aber die Aktion ist sonst klasse. Die Köder lassen sich gut führen und fühlen. Auch kein nachschwingen bei großen Distanzwürfen. Die 50,00 € für die Rute habe ich bisher nicht bedauert, dafür ist die Verarbeitung echt OK. Außerdem finde ich die Optik ansprechend. Viele Grüsse


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

An dem Kauf kann man überhaupt nichts bekritteln und nicht falsch gemacht haben, ganz klar. Balzer übertreibt schon immer ein bischen in den WG-Angaben, kann man schon fast rausrechnen.
Ich hatte noch so das Ansinnen, ob Du die Rute mal ordentlich gequält hattest, Hänger oder besser Fisch? :vik:

Wie wir ja gerade merken, besteht ein ungeheures Sicherheitsbedürfnis, sich der Rutenstabilität sicher zu sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*



wallerangler schrieb:


> det lass uns mal auf ein gewicht festlegen da kann ich auch ein paar bilder machen dann können wir mal vergleichen zwichen orginal ultra spinn und nachbau . 2* 1,5l flaschen randvoll ist doch ein gutes mass oder wollen wir 3 nehmen :m





Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Könntest dich auch von 1 bis zu 3 hoch arbeiten um die Biegung des Blanks bei verschieden Gewichten zu sehen



Also ich schlage Pfundweise vor: 1 bis 4 Flaschen, immer 0,5 L weise mehr gefüllt. Mit der Fenwick XSB habe ich das schon mal gemacht und auch irgendwo in den Untiefen des Boards muss es ein Bild geben.

Mit der Ultraspin hab ich schon 2mal probiert und 4,5kg (indoor) gehoben, mir dabei aber dann die Spitzenringeinlage am Türrahmen wegpulverisiert |uhoh:, als die Schnur vom Testgewicht abging. 
Der Rutenspitze hat es zum Glück nichts ausgemacht, aber neue Spitzenringe braucht man dann eben. |rolleyes
Die Testprofis für schwere Ruten nehmen übrigens Monoschnur zum testen, das ist sicherer wenn es einen Fehler gibt.
[und Nachtrag: keine Metallteile, NoKnot, Wirbel, Haken eh klar.]

Also Rute waagerecht und dann: 0,5kg - 1kg - 1,5kg  - 2kg - 2,5kg - 3kg  (- 3,5kg - 4kg - 4,5kg - 5kg ).
Man hört natürlich auf, wenn es irgendwie ein ungutes Gefühl gibt. #t
Interessant fände ich auch noch 100g und 200g dran, von wegen schwere Köder und wie stark arbeitet die Rute dann schon.

Gut wäre ein statischer Aufbau, Rute 60cm eingespannt und in selber Position, Foto von Kamerastativ, wo man hinterher die Bilder zusammen kopieren könnte, dann hätte man eine sehr genaue Aktionskurve. Ich weiß nur nicht wie, ein Balkon wäre klasse, hab ich aber nicht.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Hört sich gut an Det

mfg Flo


----------



## takker (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

nabend,

bis jetzt war ich erst einmal eine Woche am Ebro auf Wels und davon habe ich 4-5 Tage auf Wels mit der Spinnrute gefischt.
Ich fischte die "SPORTEX Team Waller Spin" in 2,80 m und bin mit dem Stock sehr zufrieden. Die Rute wiegt 390 g und wird von mir mit einer 650 Penn Spinnfischer SSM betrieben. Als Schnur nehm ich die 0,36 mm PowerPro.
Gefangen habe ich einge Fische bis 1,95 m.
JA! Auch ich habe Fische verloren aufgrund von Strömung. Die Fische hätte der sagenumwogene Jan Gutjahr mit seiner Sniper aber erst mal gar nicht zum anhalten bekommen...
Ich habe das Video gesehen und genau auf der Stelle wo er den Größten fänget habe ich ganz sicher ca. 5-10 Tage vorher geangelt... nur halt bei ca. einem Meter mehr Wasser im Fluß....
Die BP habe ich schon geworfen und meiner Meinung nach ist sie unterdemensioniert zum Welsangeln. Selbst das werfen von Ködern ist grenzwertig, ein 23 er Relax wiegt 80 gr, wenn ich da nen 35 gr. Kopf draufschnalle, dann ist die BP aber akurat am Ende. Wie Ihr lesen könnt bin ich von meiem Welstackle überzeugt/glücklich.
Meine schwere Hechtausrüstung besteht aus der ShadPro von Germantackle. Ein leichter Hightecstock für Hightec Geld (500€). Ganz zufrieden bin ich mit dem Teil aber nicht, denn beim Werfen mit 23er Gummis haut mir regelmäßig mal der Bügel zu (bei zwei versch. Rollen erlebt: Daiwa Infinty 3000 / Stella 4000 FD) Mein Eindruck ist, die Rute lädt sich zu weit auf und schwingt dann bis in Handteil nach... Muss ich auf Multirolle umsteigen oder wie kann man dem beikommen? Hat jemand einen heißen Tip wo die Fehlerquelle liegt?

Danke für die Tipps & Grüsse#h
Takker


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Hallo takker, das hört sich ja klasse an! rückt vlt. auch manche Fragen und Zweifel gerade.

Ist das die neue aktuell angebotene: Sportex Team Waller Spin TW 2818 für ca. 199,95 EUR?

Da mit dem Bügelschnapper hört sich bei den beiden Rollen ja haarsträubend |uhoh: an. Ruckelt und wackelt die Rute so dermaßen bis zur Rolle?

Abhilfemöglichkeiten: Rolle muß etwas schwerer laufen, je leichter der Rollenlauf umso eher klappt die doch mal alleine, Kurbelmasse. Dickeres Fett, o. andere Rolle. Oder den Drehbügelumschlag (Schräge im Rotor) ausbauen, dann gehts nur noch per Hand, dafür aber nicht mehr alleine zu (sofern der Bügel wirklich einrastet).


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (15. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*



takker schrieb:


> nabend,
> 
> Meine schwere Hechtausrüstung besteht aus der ShadPro von Germantackle. Ein leichter Hightecstock für Hightec Geld (500€). Ganz zufrieden bin ich mit dem Teil aber nicht
> 
> ...



Interessant - ich spiele seit einigen Wochen mit den Gedanken mir diese Rute zuzulegen... ist aber verdammt viel Kohle, wenn man bedenkt, dass man dafuer naja fast 2 VHFs bekommt. Hast du die Shadpro mal mit einer VHF vergleichsgefischt? Wuerde mich sehr interessieren....


----------



## takker (15. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Yo!

@Angeldet besten Dank für den Tip, das mit dem ausbauen wäre ne gute Alternative... dem muss ich mal nachgehen.

Ich hatte vor der Shad Pro ne VHF -75 g, das ist einfach nicht meine Rute gewesen, sehr leicht aber einfach nur hart. Viele kommen damit ja gut klar mit der Rute aber mein Geschmack war die Rute gar nicht. Als ich die ShadPro gekauf habe habe ich auch die BP und die VHF -90 g gefischt. Also Probewerfen mit versch. Gummis + Köpfen, 2 h lang alles rauf und runter. 
Ich habe die Shad Pro wirklich als die beste Rute empfunden, deswegen habe ich Sie gekauft. Ich zieh die Rute wirklich richtig hart durch und da dementsprechend lädt sie sich voll auf und wirft so einen 23er Fisch auch recht weit. Nur federt sie halt nach, so dass der Bügel mal zuspringt. Ich werde jetzt mal dem Tip von Angeldet nachgehen, den ich würde mich von der Rute nur ungern trennen. Ach so, die Rute ist gut fischbar ab ca. 15 er Gummis, wenns nicht gerasde nen 7 gr. Kopf ist 
Als Alternative zur Shad Pro käme für mich noch die SpinSystem 2 von CMW in Frage, die ab Herbst lt. Telefonat mit Herrn W. in einer ca. 15-20% leichteren und in einer 15-20% stärkern Variante zu haben sein soll. Auf die stärkere Variante bin ich mal gespannt, denn die heutige gefällt mir richtig gut, nur mit dem Mackel, dass sie nicht für 23 er Gummis konzipiert ist...
So far, Grüsse #h
takker


----------



## wir_wissen (15. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

@AngelDet
Also einen Waller mit 93cm hat die Diabolo III ohne Sorgen verarbeitet, auch gute Hechte und Rapfen. Was Hänger betrifft habe ich schon einige Steine damit umgedreht und reichlich Holz gelandet, wobei ich bei wirklich schweren Hängern ein Handholz zum lösen nehme. Viele Grüsse


----------



## Pernod (15. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*



takker schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor der Shad Pro ne VHF -75 g, das ist einfach nicht meine Rute gewesen, *sehr leicht aber einfach nur hart*. Viele kommen damit ja gut klar mit der Rute aber *mein Geschmack war die Rute gar nicht*.
> 
> *Als Alternative zur Shad Pro käme für mich noch die SpinSystem 2 von CMW in Frage*, die ab Herbst lt. Telefonat mit Herrn W. in einer ca. 15-20% leichteren und in einer 15-20% stärkern Variante zu haben sein soll. Auf die stärkere Variante bin ich mal gespannt, *denn die heutige gefällt mir richtig gut*


 
Ich denke die Spin System 2 ist auch ein totaler Knüppel.Oder hab ich da in selbigem Fred was missverstanden? |kopfkrat

Kannst ja bitte noch mal deine Eindrücke zu den Unterschieden beider Ruten beschreiben.


----------



## takker (15. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

hmm, zuersteinmal die Spinnsystem 2 habe ich nur Probegefischt, war nie mein Eigentum 
also nach meinem Geschmack ist die Spinnsystem 2 kein Knüppel... falls jemand das geschrieben hat, habe ich es überlesen und kann das auch nicht teilen#d, nach meinem Geschmack ist das ne Toprute ein Traum:k, der wie ich jetzt im Board gelesen habe aber schnelle/unakzeptable Abnutzungen in der Steckverbindung zum Nachteil hat.... http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=94215&highlight=germantackle&page=12

Somit hat jede der Topruten einen kleinen Makel

-VHF: bricht schnell, ultraempfindlich, mir zu hart
-Shad Pro: lädt sich so stark auf, dass der Rollenbügel bei schweren Ködern (ab 100 g) an und wann zuschnappt
-SpinnSystem 2: Qualität/Langlebigkeit der Übersteckverbindung
-BP: 23er nur begrenzt fischbar, recht schwer, aber in Anbtracht des Entwicklungsjahres dieses Blanks #r

So far, wenn ich das Zuschnappproblem bei der ShadPro gelöst habe, dann ist dass weiterhin meine Nr. 1

Grüsse
Takker

PS. Das ist alles nur meine subjektive Wahrnehmung.


----------



## Pernod (15. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

O.K. Danke. Dann muss ich in Punkto Spin System 2 wohl was verpeilt haben. #c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

@takker, danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht!
Du hast Dir die Mühe gemacht und praktisch die interessierenden Ruten verglichen, das ist top! #6
(du kannst den verunglückten Post auch selber löschen )

@all
Es sollte jedem klar sein, daß das eine *subjektive* Einschätzung (wie es im Nachsatz auch steht) nach persönlicher Eignung und Gefallen ist, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Es geht nicht darum, damit ein Produkt schlecht zu machen oder dergleichen. 
Was nicht so gefällt oder Antipathien auslöst, ist so. :g

Außerdem liegen die Blanks ja auch gar nicht sooo meilenweit auseinander #d, die Hersteller verfolgen schon sehr gleiche Ziele, und idealerweise macht man sich von dem "Namen" beim persönlichen Test auch frei.

Ich finde einen kritischen Bericht sehr gut und hilfreich, denn am besten beschreibt sich ein Blank oder Rute durch seine Höhen und Tiefen, und wenn man die kennt, weiß man wirklich mehr.


----------



## takker (15. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Hey Angeldet,
besten dank für das nette feedback & für den tip mit dem löschen, mein missgeschick hatte ich gar nicht bemerkt und zu Deiner Frage welches genaue Modell ich bei der Sportex habe muss ich passen. Wenn es eine ganz neue Rute gibt, dann habe ich die nicht.

Ich habe die Rute letztes Jahr gekauft als Askari im April oder Mai in Hannover eröffnet hat und auf !alles! 20% gewährt, ohne Rabatt hat die Rute damals 179 € oder 189€ gekostet bei Askari.
Ich hatte die Rute schon länger anvisiert und hatte Sportex angeschrieben ob die Rute noch in Deutschland gebaut wird: Darau hin bekam ich folgende Antwort:

"mit der Übernahme der Firma Sportex durch Ockert hat sich nichts an der Herstellung der Sportexruten
geändert. Sportex ist und bleibt eine deutsche Marke. Ich denke, Sie können beruhig die Team Waller Spin
kaufen. Diese Ruten ist die Weiterentwicklung der Carat Spin 8. Der Blank ist der Gleiche, lediglich die
Ausstattung ist den speziellen Anforderungen des Wallerangelns angepasst."

so far, grüsse
takker


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (16. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Hmmmm, Ich mag meine VHF, ich glaube ich werde dann erstmal bei ihr bleiben, bevor ich 500 Euronen fuer eine Shadpro raushaue... Soll die VHF ruhig erstmal brechen, wenn ich die verschliessen habe, dann denke ich nochmal von vorne los... :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Hi Raubfisch-Fan!

Ich mag meine auch sehr, einfach weil sie mir momentan den schnellsten Draht zum Fisch vermitteln. Ich sehe auch nicht, daß eine VHF beim regulären Angeln und Drill gegen Schnur und Fisch brechen wird. Schäden kommer eben zu einen Riesenanteil aus Transport und Lagerung etc - dazu habe ich mal eine Umfrage hier im AB gemacht und die spricht ein klares Urteil: Der weitaus *größte Feind* der Angelrute ist das *Auto*, mit seinen klappbaren Einrichtungen! :m
Auf den Plätzen dann die anderen "Rutenkiller". 

Bei einer harten schnellen Rute wirken sich irgendwelche kleinen Fehler auch viel schneller aus, das ist aber zwangsläufig. Wurffehler mit Überschlagen der Rute, "Peitschenknall" oder verhängen des Spinnköders am mächtigeren Standobjekt lassen einer Rute sowieso kaum ein Chance, einer harten natürlich noch viel weniger als einer "Gummipeitsche" ala Ugly-Stik, Powertip, MX3, MX5 usw.

Du hast aber auch eine 3m VHF150 ja, das wäre dann die 4. von mir geortete. :k


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (16. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Du hast aber auch eine 3m VHF150 ja, das wäre dann die 4. von mir geortete. :k



kleine Korrektur: ich habe die VHF 120er in 3m, bin aber maechtig am ueberlegen, meinen Rutenwald zu verdichten... spiele mit dem Gedanken einer 150er VT in 9', leider wird der Blank nicht mehr hergestellt, heisst: schwer zu bekommen... und ich wuerde sie vorher gerne mal am wasser mit der 120er VHF vergleichsfischen, bin aber leider etwas ab vom Schuss, wenn man das so bezeichnen kann...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Also bei CMW ist noch in der Liste u. Online-Shop:
VT 9'  WG=75-150g  Blank=150g Spitze=3.6mm 130EUR,
würde ich mal anrufen, wenn die selten geworden sind. 

Ist das aber nicht der Blank - nach meiner Erinnerung,
wo selbst mad als Angler kurzer steifen Stecken den Kopf drüber geschüttelt hat? |kopfkrat
Ich kenne den nicht, nur eine Nr.schwächer, könnte allerdings eine sehr interessante "Hebestange" sein.

Eine 3m VHF120 finde ich wiederum nun sehr interessant , gerade wenn man nicht ganz so große Köder sehr weit werfen will.


----------



## Margaux (16. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> ... spiele mit dem Gedanken einer 150er VT in 9'...



Det hat Recht, Mad (Robert) hat mir von dem Blank absolut abgeraten, auch wenn ich richtig hartnäckig war. Mad meinte, man könne damit Autos abschleppen, aber angeln...#d

Ich habe mich dann für die VHF 150 entschieden, eine Knallerrute und richtig, richtig stark - nur leider wohne ich nun nicht mehr im Wallergebiet ...|uhoh: und beim Dorschangeln ist die VHF 150 einfach unterfordert... #u. Norwegen wäre  das richtige Einsatzgebiet im Salzwasser, aber da komme ich auch nicht jedes Jahr hin.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Hi Volker!

Wundern tue ich mich doch ein bischen, denn deine 9' -120g VT ist sowas von ok, und der Blank ca. 130g schwer. Die  9' -150g VT dann "nur" 150g schwer. 
Haben die Blankbauer die zusätzlichen 20g vlt. alle vorne in die Spitze gebaut? |kopfkrat

Wir wissen aber nur überhaupt (noch) nicht, wo Raubfisch-Fan damit Angeln will #c Weiter oben in diesem Thread steht schon was von starker Strömung+Wels ...


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (16. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

bin letztes Jahr vom Neckar an die Seine umgezogen... ein gutes Welsgewaesser, meiner Meinung nach sogar ein richtig unterschaetztes Welsrevier, und es gibt einige gute Stellen zum Welsspinnen, viele Wehre/Schleusen... habe schon so einige als Beifang beim Zanderfischen gefangen; zudem ist die Saone nicht weit, auch in Lyon und damit an der Rhone ist man deutlich schneller als von D'land aus.

Momentan fische ich meistens die besagte VHF120 mit einer TP5000FA, was an sich schon eine geile Kombi ist; wollte mich jetzt oberhalb davon noch etwas verstaerken. Habe noch eine Slammer 460 rumliegen, und suche die Rute dazu ohne bei 350g Rutengewicht zu landen


----------



## Margaux (16. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> Momentan fische ich meistens die besagte VHF120 mit einer TP5000FA, was an sich schon eine geile Kombi ist; wollte mich jetzt oberhalb davon noch etwas verstaerken. Habe noch eine Slammer 460 rumliegen, und suche die Rute dazu ohne bei 350g Rutengewicht zu landen



@Raubfisch-Fan

Dazu gibt es eine sehr gute Lösung: die besagte VHF -150.  
Frag mal Det dazu, der hat die auch und ist überzeugt davon .


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (16. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

@Margaux: ich lasse es mir mal durch den Kpf gehen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Ja, die Rute ist gut, vor allem kommt eben ein gutes Gefühl und Spaß rüber.
Nur wenn ich mad richtig verstanden hatte, und das Schwestermodellsystem benachbarter Rutentypen bei den VHF sehe, dann sind die VHF-120 und VHF-150 schon so ähnlich, daß der Unterschied vlt. nicht reichen wird, ob die stärkere Spitze reicht?  #c

Bei meinen Ruten gehören die UltraSpin -100/-180g, die VHF-150g, und eine ältere TicaMo Pilkrute -200g mit Diaflash-Gewebe zum stärksten, was ich parat stehen habe. Darüber gibt es aber noch einiges.

"oberhalb davon noch etwas verstaerken", wie? vlt. kann dann ja jemand mit entsprechenden Stecken noch Anregungen geben. |wavey:


----------



## Margaux (16. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> @Margaux: ich lasse es mir mal durch den Kopf gehen



@Raubfisch-Fan
Das ist auf jeden Fall sinnvoll #6. Eine andere Rute, die leicht, straff und gleichzeitig unglaublich stark ist, habe ich auch  vergeblich gesucht. Von der VT 150 hat Robert - wie schon geschrieben - absolut abgeraten.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (16. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

habe mich schon eine ganze menge umgehoert... Ruten ueber 300g Gewicht gibt es einige von der Stange... darunter bin ich nur auf die VT, die Hammer bzw. Hammer light von jan Gutjahr auf Basis Armalite sowie die Katapult light gestossen...


----------



## Margaux (16. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*



AngelDet schrieb:


> ... dann sind die VHF-120 und VHF-150 schon so ähnlich, daß der Unterschied vlt. nicht reichen wird, ob die stärkere Spitze reicht?  #c
> 
> Bei meinen Ruten gehören die UltraSpin -100/-180g, die VHF-150g, und eine ältere TicaMo Pilkrute -200g mit Diaflash-Gewebe zum stärksten, was ich habe. Darüber gibt es aber noch einiges.



Hallo Det,

ich glaube sogar, daß die 150iger deutlich stärker als die 120iger ist. Das hat mir Mad auch so bestätigt und deshalb zur 150 geraten. Vor allem und gerade im Vergleich von der VHF 120 in 9' ist die VHF 150 in 10' schon ein deutlicher Sprung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Ich kenne die beiden -120g (9ft+10ft) ja nicht selber, leider.
Mit dem Sprung dazu von 9' auf 10' ist das natürlich noch mal ein Schlückchen aus der Kraftpulle, ganz klar, sehe ich ja für alle diese Blanks, und ich mag (wie ich ja schon manchmal schrieb), die starken Handteile am liebsten.

Am besten wir packen mal die "dicken Knüppel" ein und fahren mal zu Raubfisch-Fan in der Welszeit zum Testfischen!


----------



## Margaux (16. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Am besten wir packen mal die "dicken Knüppel" ein und fahren mal zu Raubfisch-Fan in der Welszeit zum Testfischen!



Das wäre eine Aktion. Aber noch lieber wäre mir, wir fahren nach Norwegen und angeln auf große Dorsche und Köhler :k. Da würden die VHF's mal so richtig gefordert #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Also ich dachte so an große Welse :m, wo das damals mit dem Zwischenahner Monsterwels (3 - 6m je nach Alkoholisierungsgrad der "Zeugen") bei mir so schlecht geklappt hat.


----------



## Margaux (16. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also ich dachte so an große Welse :m, wo das damals mit dem Zwischenahner Monsterwels (3 - 6m je nach Alkoholisierungsgrad der "Zeugen") bei mir so schlecht geklappt hat.



Na meinetwegen, Det, bei einem 6m Wels wird die Rute dann endlich mal gefordert |muahah:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Siehe hier, nun schon bald 30 Jahre her |kopfkrat :g , das war ne echte traumhafte Herausforderung als jugendlicher Angler, gerade wenn man zu der Zeit 1978/79 in dem Angelverein war! :m
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=504085&postcount=17

War schon ne krude Sache damals, irgendwie geisterten auch nur monströse Vorstellungen vom Wels an sich durch die Gegend, überhaupt nicht vergleichbar zu heute, wo Wels ja fast schon alltäglich ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. März 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Hat schon mal jemand eine Halterung, Aufnahme, Ständer, Tragwerk  zur waagerechten Schwerbelastung einer langen Angelrute gebaut und damit experimentiert? |wavey:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Wollte mal fragen ob es schon die ersten Fotos von Ruten unter Belastung gibt, oder ist der Theared mittlerweile untergegangen?

mfg Flo


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Ich bin immer noch dran, aber es muß ein passendes (ganz neues? ) Bauwerk her, eben doch nicht so schnell gemacht. Das Problem sehe ich in einer kräftig belastbaren, aber sehr schonenden Aufnahme für den Rutengriff. Ich will den Korkgriff nicht mit einer Schraubzwinge, einer harten Brettkante oder dergleichen verschandeln, das wäre mir sehr unlieb.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Was hls du davon einfach den Griff in ein Stück Rohr zu stecken? Das Rohr kannst du dann ja befestigen und die Griff bleibt heile, nur ne Spontan Idee

mfg Flo


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Die Idee für den Messversuch ist folgende:
Die Rute soll montiert mit Rolle waagerecht aufgebaut werden.
Dazu soll der Griff auf ca. 60cm aufliegen und festgespannt werden, auch vorne vor der Rolle wo man im Drill und bei Hochbelastungen die meiste Kraft abgreift.
Ein genau passendes Rohr wurde schon helfen, aber es müßte passend zu den Korkgriffen sein, und sich schadlos genau drüber schieben lassen. Leider sind die auch noch verschieden oder gar konisch. Zuviel Spiel darf nicht sein, sonst hat man das Problem wie bei einfachen Einsteckrohrrutenhaltern, wo der Griff kaputt geht.
Ich wollte an sich 2 Bretter mit halbrunden Aufnahmen darauf, die den Griff einspannen. Dazu brauche ich Halbschalen und Polsterungen. Da fehlt es. 

Es muß sehr stabil sein. Mal angenommen, ich hänge 5kg vorne an die Rute und diese biegt sich zwar kräftig durch, aber es bleiben 2m Rutenhebel bis zum Griff übrig. Dann hätte ich 5kg*2m = 10kgm = ~ 100Nm. Das ist nicht wenig, die müssen auf der anderen Seite mit 0,6m aufgefangen werden, also bis ca. 12kg Druck auf dem Griff. Das kerbt schnell den Griff kaputt, wenn es nicht verteilt wird.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Da mit dem Handtuch ist keine schlechte Idee, da müsste aber es noch was besseres geben was auch dauerhaft hält. Wie sieht es mit Bauschaum aus?

mfg Flo


----------



## J-son (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Wieso denn überhaupt ein Rohr?
Wenn das Griffteil aufliegt, kann man es doch vor und hinter der Rolle mit einem Gurt/Gürtel auf der Auflage fixieren, ohne das dabei irgendwelcher Spielraum entsteht, der den wirkenden Kräften die Möglichkeit gibt, Schaden anzurichten...

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Sollst die Rute ja nicht mit einschäumen. Sondern das Rohr damit nur verengen und Polstern. Wenn der Bauschaum trocken ist mach das der Rute nix

mfg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Joar war ja auch nur eine spontan Idee. Aber evtl. lässt sich ja aus de ganzen Ideen hier am Ende was brauchbares basteln

mfg Flo


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Ich finde die Idee von J-son praktikabel,für das Griffende ein halbes offenes Rohr(kann man noch mit Moosgummi oder ähnlichem abpolstern)von oben und vor den Rollenfuss ein Gurt in Handbreite (ca.10cm)!

Taxidermist


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Also da sind ja schon ein paar schöne Ideen zusammengekommen! #6
Eine Einspannung analog zur Handhaltung an den Punkten wäre ja sogar praxisgerechter als eine feste Einspannung des gesamten Griffes.


----------



## J-son (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Definitiv, 

und auch das Handteil könnte dann arbeiten, was bei einem Rohr nicht der Fall wäre. In dem Zusammenhang gefällt mir auch die Idee mit den Böcken am Besten, da nur zwei kleine Auflagen (entsprechend der bereits erwähnten Handhaltung) existent wären.


GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Slotti (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Sollst die Rute ja nicht mit einschäumen. Sondern das Rohr damit nur verengen und Polstern.
> mfg Flo




Das ist aber fast Ferkelverdächtig :vik:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Habe das Post doch schon zweimal verändert, anders kann man es nicht schreibe, die anderen beiden Version hätten direkt ein TAAAAAATÜÜÜÜÜÜÜTAAAAAAAAAAATAAAAAAAAAA zur Folge gehabt.

mfg Flo


----------



## Honeyball (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Sollst die Rute ja nicht mit einschäumen. Sondern das Rohr damit nur verengen und Polstern.



Jetzt hätt ich vor lauter EM doch beinahe was Wichtiges vergessen:





*Taaaaaaaaatüüüüüüüüütaaaaaaaataaaaaaa*





Ja nee, is klar, ne? :vik::vik::vik:
Hätte natürlich gerne noch die anderen Versionen Deiner Aussage gelesen, aber auch damit entkommst Du mir nicht..


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Shit happens


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: "Die Schwere Spinne" H/XH-Spinnruten Leistungsdiskussion*

Halb so wild, bei den anderen Monatssiegern brauchst Du Dir keine Sorge #d übers Jahresferkel zu machen!


----------

